# Can I fix highlights myself?



## misstaylor86 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey everyone -- this is actually my first post, so Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway.. yesterday I went to the hair salon and my regular guy gave me highlights (he said he was going to add a pop of color to my look, and I thought that meant shine or something) anyway, I ended up liking it at the salon, and now I hate it.. can I call him and tell him that I don't like it? And that I just want him to put my regular color over the highlights? I have never had a bad experience at a salon before so I don't exactly know whats poor etiquette.

Do you think it would just be easier for me to fix it myself then go through the hassle?  They are really subtle blond highlights (there is like 6 on my whole head) -- I think I could just put dark brown hair dye over them and fix the problem myself -- has anyone ever done this?

Thanks,
Taylor


----------



## bebeflamand (Feb 6, 2009)

If I were you I'd go back to the salon.  Eventhough they're subtle highlights, he did bleach your hair.  Getting the colour even yourself is quite tricky imho and might maybe damage your hair.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 6, 2009)

DONT TRY TO DO IT YOURSELF!! go back to your salon. tell him you dont care for it and would prefer he fix it. He shouldnt have a probelm fixing it, and it will turn out much better if he fixes it then you try to yourself.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Feb 6, 2009)

even if you dye over them it will still be lighter than the rest, and you will have a heck of a time if you try to get the dye on just the highlights. If thats the first time your hair has seen bleach, and its subtle, I really doubt you could damage your hair with a little dye, but you should let him fix it...you paid him.....and if you are worried about poor etiquette or being rude, think about going back to your "regular guy" in a month for a trim and explaining where the highlights went? haha better just fess up and say you don't love it, he shouldn't mind at all, he wants to keep your business!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 6, 2009)

I dye over old highlights regularly, I would go back and have him fix it. It is such a bitch to keep up with and they continue to fade. Ever since like last march Im still dying over my highlights w/ semi perm. color


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 11, 2009)

I would just call him and politely tell him that you don't like it anymore. He should cover them up. Most likely it will still be lighter than the rest of your hair but it should blend better.


----------

